# Terrel Owens attempted suicide



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2006)

ESPN Radio just reported that TO injected large amounts of prescription painkillers "in a suicide attempt". Wow... the guy is a clown but I can't help but feel bad for this guy. Clearly has major issues.


----------



## rummy (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, I read this on the paper this morning. Man, this guy. He's detrimental to the team even in my fantasy league.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2006)

You're deterimental to your own team if you drafted the guy


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't understand how talented individuals (and this goes for musicians, and others as well) who have so much going for them, feel the need to end their life...I just don't understand it. My life has been one complete disaster, from childhood...no from birth actually, all the way through, and yet I still FUCKING plug away, day by day, yo!


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2006)

Man, this whole situation is really weird. I hope he's all right.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 27, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I can't understand how talented individuals (and this goes for musicians, and others as well) who have so much going for them, feel the need to end their life...I just don't understand it. My life has been one complete disaster, from childhood...no from birth actually, all the way through, and yet I still FUCKING plug away, day by day, yo!


1. Who knows his early history?
2. Everyone seems to think that mental health is always a personal decision. Consider people who are bipolar. They don't wake up and say, "Gee. I'm gonna be moody and fucking crazy today!"  Brain chemsitry and physiology play a significant role.

My family, for instance, has a heridatry brain chemistry issue that causes issues of vertigo and something very akin to a bipolar condition. (Thankfully it appears to have mostly skipped me.)


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Sep 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. Who knows his early history?
> 2. Everyone seems to think that mental health is always a personal decision. Consider people who are bipolar. They don't wake up and say, "Gee. I'm gonna be moody and fucking crazy today!"  Brain chemsitry and physiology play a significant role.
> 
> My family, for instance, has a heridatry brain chemistry issue that causes issues of vertigo and something very akin to a bipolar condition. (Thankfully it appears to have mostly skipped me.)


Well, I don't entirely disagree, nor did I suggest that there is no mental illness amongst rockstars, atheletes and actors/actresses...what I did suggest is that there may be a percentage (small or large) of these limelighted individuals who, through their disillushioned existance, become prone to this type of behavior.


----------



## Leon (Sep 27, 2006)

^ it could be an indication of how large of a percentage of people carry those psychological attributes. you can't get an accurate measure of how fat America is by watching TV, because producers generally pick physically fit for roles, but you can certainly get a glimpse into our psycho-makeup, as having a handle on all your marbles is not necessarily a prerequisite


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2006)

http://sports.aol.com/nfl/story/_a/...e/20060927095109990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2006)

He definitely has issues, that's for sure.


----------



## Vince (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy fucking shit. This guy!!


----------



## Mykie (Sep 27, 2006)

This shit is driving me crazy, here is why. its been on the news nonstop all day today and it is all I hear while I am at work. I dont know what station it is on, but dont they have anything else to report on. I heard it wasn't that he was trying to commit suicide.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2006)

He and his publicist are trying to spin it now. I trust the police reports more than his publicist cunt who in the press conference said "Terrell has 25 million reasons to not to be suicidal", as if monetary success ever stopped people from being depressed


----------



## technomancer (Sep 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 2. Everyone seems to think that mental health is always a personal decision. Consider people who are bipolar. They don't wake up and say, "Gee. I'm gonna be moody and fucking crazy today!"  Brain chemsitry and physiology play a significant role.



+1 having someone who is bipolar in my family, you can't really comprehend it if you've never dealt with it. The concept of having someone that you could put a gun to their head and say 'I'm going to kill you now' and they would reply 'I don't care' and genuinly mean it is incomprehensible to most people.

Then again, we have no clue if TO is mentally ill or just an asshole


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, i don't know why, but a solid percentage of my good friends have either been manic depressive or bipolar. it's definitely NOT an uncommon thing.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 28, 2006)

my family has its fair share of mental illness and emotional instability running in it. although i haven't been diagnosed, i think i may be bi-polar as i have struggled with clinicial depression since elementary school. I mean i know what it's like to feel fucking low and have your fair share of issues, but i don't really think that justifies letting it take a toll on people around you like a football team.
Like. if the guy's got issues, i hope he can work on them. But i don't want to hear people using emotional problems as an excuse for being an asshole.

go eagles!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, whoever that guy is....he's an idiot.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> He and his publicist are trying to spin it now. I trust the police reports more than his publicist cunt who in the press conference said "Terrell has 25 million reasons to not to be suicidal", as if monetary success ever stopped people from being depressed



Yeah.... that really pissed me off when she said that too. Who knows what really happened that night, but it's just another thing to add to the ever growing list of strange things this guy has done over the years. Either get some help or stop whining and complaining about hard your life was and is.... I'm getting very tired of hearing about his tough childhood and everything else. He has money and a ton of people around him to point him in the right direction to get help.


----------

